# Stormravens 'confirmed' for Vanilla Marines



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bit of a jump, I know, but page 197 of the 6th edition book shows a tactical squad of the Imperial Fists fighting a Tyranid Swarm under the cover of what looks like a Stormraven. Althoughbthe scaling is fairly poor - a tyranid warrior looks the size of 3 marines, what could be a tyrannofex is twice the size (not including its legs) of the storm raven, and what I assume are gargoyles have grester length and wingspan than a stormraven.

Altnernatively it is a ton of Harpies and a new Biotitan.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Most probably a Stormraven, rather than the Biotitan and harpies, due to the fact this will most likely be about the lack of transport flyers for Astartes.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If you want more evidence normal marines can take Stormravens check the summary on Page 410-411. In the Codex: Blood Angels section there are stats there are vehicle profiles to the vehicles exclusive to the Blood Angels dex but the Stormraven is not there. It is instead found on the other side under the normal Marines Codex vehicles. Whether this means that Space Wolves, Dark Angels or Black Templars can use them is subject to more debate but clear evidence seems to indicate GW mean for the Stormraven to be used by standard Marine armies.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Whether this means that Space Wolves, Dark Angels or Black Templars can use them is subject to more debate...


Well not really, Marine Chapters with their own Codex's have never been specifically been allowed to use C:SM codex entries simply because they were there before. Of course now with allies you certainly could do it that way. GW might update the other books too but who knows.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well it's plausible that Dark Angels will get access to a Flyer anyway when their new dex comes out. Either way, I'm rubbing my hands!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll definitely check that out once I get my copy of the book, which is still yet to be ordered to the local game shop. Damn GW. -.-
An interesting observation though. I'm sure it's guaranteed that they will be available for vanillas though. GW loves their spess mehrens.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The only reason I now like the storm raven is coz the storm talon makes it look good...


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

could just be drawn funny but the stormraven has a rear hatch, this does not. Neither is it a stormtallon because of where the little stabilizer engines are.... hmmmm


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> The only reason I now like the storm raven is coz the storm talon makes it look good...


Come on. Be fair now.

Just cause the storm talon looks like an atst with its legs amputated doesn't make the thunder guppy look any less like poo. 

They're both ass. Don't try to sugar coat it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Essentially, if you look at that pic Garfy posted in his thread, it looks like the Stormraven shat out the Stormtalon.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like both of them. They are true to space marine style.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Well a fair few FW models are in the rulebook pics so it might not be in the next dex. Otherwise chaos are getting a chaos reaver in theirs!! :grin:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Well it's plausible that Dark Angels will get access to a Flyer anyway when their new dex comes out. Either way, I'm rubbing my hands!


That's why I'm holding off for now. Allies means I could go buy one, but it seems like they'll need a new book shortly and we have no idea if they get access to any part of the other 75% of the C:SM units. So we get things like that one way or the other... I just don't want to have to repaint things. :laugh:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Allies... if you really want stormravens in your nilla marine army, ally with some BA's.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Allies... if you really want stormravens in your nilla marine army, ally with some BA's.


Yep, that's how I'd do it. You could even paint it in Imperial Fists colours and come up with some background as to why it's attached to your force, such as making it and the HQ and Troops choices you took with it the lone survivors of a strike group that are now a tiny bit unstable... especially if you took some Death Company.

At the moment, I'm working on some Khorneboyz led by Skragg the Splatterer and a unit of Obliteratorks to ally to my Waaagh!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cant transport your normal marines in it though .

Air Cav Space Marines sounds alright, I just hope they are a dedicated transport so I can take 6 and 3 storm talons.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Cant transport your normal marines in it though .
> 
> Air Cav Space Marines sounds alright, I just hope they are a dedicated transport so I can take 6 and 3 storm talons.


Im pretty sure you can transport allies. All marines except DA & SW are brother in arms so they can benefit each other unless it specifically states other wise like ”sang priest's blood chalice only affects units from codex:BA. 
THOUGH I don't know why you would want to. Since you have to take 1 allied HQ&Troop to get it. And jp deathcomp just got sickeningly good in 6th ed. AND.. The stormraven is a waaayyy better flier than transport.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You need to read the rules for battle brothers more closely then .

Aside from the flippant comment, who said anything about actuslly transporting marines? They are keeping feet on the ground while the ravens fly around typhoon missiling and lascannoning and hurricane boltering everything and stormtalons go around asscanning and typhoon missiling. While my Vendettas allies go around lascannoning...


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If you want more evidence normal marines can take Stormravens check the summary on Page 410-411. In the Codex: Blood Angels section there are stats there are vehicle profiles to the vehicles exclusive to the Blood Angels dex but the Stormraven is not there. It is instead found on the other side under the normal Marines Codex vehicles.


This is a typo. There is nothing stating the points/options for C:SM to take a SR. Basically we return to the age-old statement, "If it's not in your codex (or WD article) you can't use it." Better bust out some allies if you want a raven flying for you.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Battle Brothers can't ride in allied transports. Very clear. 

But this raises a bigger question about codex integrity. Even essentially-6th ed. codexes like GK and Necrons have been FAQed to ribbons, and major additions are going to have to be made quickly to nearly every army to prevent big imbalances in Flyer capabilities and defense. 

GW will have to provide some resolution and soon, since it's really impossible to do any major army building (buying) with the state the game materials are in now. I really like the 6th ed rules, but can't see myself doing any significant spending until the dust starts to settle.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Isn't the Stormraven bad now? It's a flying transport. So if it gets shot down while zooming, the occupants are all but dead. And to drop them off it has to become a skimmer making itself more vulnerable to fire. Plus, there's all the changes to how vehicles work, making it so it can't move flat out and still use PotMS among other things. I don't play Blood Angels mind you, but it seems worse now and the BA players I know are talking about shelving them for now.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Pandora said:


> Isn't the Stormraven bad now? It's a flying transport. So if it gets shot down while zooming, the occupants are all but dead. And to drop them off it has to become a skimmer making itself more vulnerable to fire. Plus, there's all the changes to how vehicles work, making it so it can't move flat out and still use PotMS among other things. I don't play Blood Angels mind you, but it seems worse now and the BA players I know are talking about shelving them for now.


It's also immune to the melta rule, and is one of the few fliers that can shoot at something they aren't directly pointed at thanks to the turret on top of it.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the storm raven just a skimmer? That's what it says in the ba dex and the FAQ hasn't changed it to flier


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Rear of main rule book changed it to a flyer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Like before, who would actually use it as an actual transport? If it were a dedicated transport, I would run 6 of them, but instead as gunships. Tac Squads and Terms do best on the Ground (unless assault terms), so having a potential 9 flyers up, with missiles, turret las/plas, and hurricane bolters... I run Elysians And Necrons, and massed Air Cav breaks everything.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers scscofield


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wax said:


> This is a typo. There is nothing stating the points/options for C:SM to take a SR. Basically we return to the age-old statement, "If it's not in your codex (or WD article) you can't use it." Better bust out some allies if you want a raven flying for you.


It's not a typo, it's a space-saving measure. It's in the 'space marine vehicles' section because otherwise it would be in both the Blood Angels section and the Grey Knights section. It certainly doesn't imply that vanilla marines are getting them, though.



Pandora said:


> Isn't the Stormraven bad now? It's a flying transport. So if it gets shot down while zooming, the occupants are all but dead. And to drop them off it has to become a skimmer making itself more vulnerable to fire. Plus, there's all the changes to how vehicles work, making it so it can't move flat out and still use PotMS among other things. I don't play Blood Angels mind you, but it seems worse now and the BA players I know are talking about shelving them for now.


I've used one to perfectly good effect in 6th as a transport. In the old rules, I used it to drop Death Company in the right place so they wouldn't run off in the wrong direction. I do the same in 6th. It's more survivable than it used to be since it gets Jink and it's less likely to get stunned in a dangerous position, and if you want to engage more distant targets you can Zoom.

The big danger, of course, is the turn you drop off your passengers, ideally the turn it comes onto the board. I use bolter DC, so between their firepower and that of the Stormraven I can generally clear the LZ quite nicely. The trick is to make sure that the enemy has more pressing things to worry about than shooting it down that turn- such as an impending assault from the DC and their Dreadnought, which tends to focus the mind a bit


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Being able to Jink, even while Hovering is a plus. I've yet to have the opportunity to use mine but I think it will do quite well. You just need to get the payload, if any, off as soon as possible, which should not be a problem given its speed. You can always do Skies of Blood if necessary. 

And it's true that any army with flyers will be doing quite well, at least for right now. Any army with Flyers or Flying MCs is going to be tough right now. And Necrons can have a completely airborne army.

As for Vanilla Marines getting the Stormraven. I did notice the the vehicle entry at the back of the book. But they may have done that for simplicity, instead of posting it in both BA and GK lists. Maybe some of the special Marine books will get it though. Being a Space Fleet, Black Templars are likely to use them.


----------

